# New Holland 315 square baler



## vinces hay service (Feb 18, 2012)

I am looking at purchasing a new holland 315 square baler. I was just wondering what the common problems were with them or what you guys think of them.


----------



## OK Wheat farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

About as good of square baler as anyone ever made. There are no real weak points. Just usual wear items.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

OK Wheat farmer said:


> About as good of square baler as anyone ever made. There are no real weak points. Just usual wear items.


I agree with that. Just need to remember that the 315 was manufactured between 1976 - 1982, so it is at least thirty years old. Depending on how it was operated and maintained, it can be a dependable baler with years of service left in it - or a money pit that will cause you to pull your hair out.

I've got a NH 276, which is an earlier model, and I bale about 2-3000 squares per year with it. No problems.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Purchased mine new 32 years ago.

I did modify it a little, I cut the little rubber bumper off the deal that goes in to stop the plunger if the needles have not fully retracted. I can HEAR when the machine ties.

On the deal used to adusts bale length, I welded a bar on the stud bolt to make it easy to adjust the bale length with out a wrench.

Every winter pull the plunger and replace all worn or out of tolerance parts.

Use a hack saw blade as a gage for the spacing between the knives.

Read the operators manual. Run it at the highest strokes per minute in you book.

Check the chaines. they do wear.

Now I wish I had purchased a 320 as runs at a higher strokes per minute and has a wider pickup.

*If you treat it kindly it will last longer than you will. *
A baler does not wear out but it will rust out.


----------



## vinces hay service (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! how is the bale shape and uniformity?


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

The 315 has a fairly long bale case so the shape and uniformity is pretty good. As with any baler, the windrow is the main factor in your bale shape. If you have a good full windrow you should only see the occasional odd bale.


----------

